# Mother of 13 wants IVF for 14th



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1235973/Mother-13-All-I-want-Christmas-IVF.html

What do you think of this--sad to say but this woman lives near me !


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Although I totally understand that urge for wanting a baby, I do think that 13 is more than plenty!!!  Some people just don't know how incredibly lucky they are!! 

Also how on earth do they support all them children with the Father working only part time and a mother that doesn't work...... Oh hang on one second.....yes the tax payer pays    13 is enough!!!!!

Shelley x

Sorry if my second comment offends anyone!!!


----------



## nbr1968 (Feb 25, 2008)

Mish3434

Your comment does not offend me - what this woman is doing offends me!

If there were no benefits I wonder if she would be so keen to keep procreating? probably not!

She probably sees it as a challenge now because she has never had to wait for more than 6 months before getting pg - I don't care if I sound bitter - which of course I am, but it is people like her that give others the grist to diss IVF and say it is "messing with nature" etc.... when there are those if us with medical conditions that cause IF or those who have unexplained If who struggle every day to make our dream come tru and IVF is our only option.

grrrrrrrr  rant over!


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello everyone,

As someone who has no children and has never had a whiff of a BFP, I find this very odd, but then if she feels like this, I truly believe that she really, really wants another baby.

I would do anything to achieve ONE healthy, baby for me and DH to live our family dream, and in a way cannot understand how someone with 13 children already would go as far as IVF, considering the difficult road it is.

But then, *(I don't meant to be controversial and please don't slam me for this)*, I often read posts on FF from women with 2 or 3 children on here, who are still determined to have another baby. I sometimes struggle with the secondary infertility posts and will admit that I feel a lot of envy when I see people with children achieve another and another BFP when I cannot even trick my body into accepting ONE embryo.

This does not mean that it is not as important to them as it is to me, but I feel that this woman has 13 children and she has experienced the 'parenting' milestones like Christmas plays, first steps, first day at school, etc, that I really would love to experience. Is it greedy to want another? Who knows, but I'm sure the feeling is the same when you want a baby,

Does it make any difference if you have 2, 3 or even 13? If you really, really want another baby, who's to say that her desire is not as strong as mine, who has none?

Best of luck to all of us struggling with our dreams,

Dee


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

I think the longing for children never goes however many children you have. I always wanted 4 children and who is to say how many I can have.
I think its the fact she has such a large number and is now resorting to IVF and is telling the press about it--it gives IVF such a bad name.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

mmm, Honestly she should think herself lucky to have so many children, why you would want to put yourself through IVF at 40-odd when you have 13 children already?? I dont know, £5000 (where they get there prices I dont know!) is a huge amount of money to save, I dont see how they will do it when he only works part time and she doesnt even work? Surely the money is better spent on a family hoilday with there children they already have?!

Being mod for secondary infertility, there pain is as much as ours who have primary infertility.

Each to there own!!
Natalie xxx


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

Just think what they could do with £5000 on their other children. They live in a house the same as mine--gawd knows how they do it!!


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

I think this is a hard one !! yes she has 13 children , and to me thats enough , especcially when we are all paying for them   but as someone has already said each to ther own , just a wee bit sick and tired of seeing people working part time  and able to pay for somthing like that , and we both work full time and cant afford it , how the hell does that one go  
But i can understand  if she has that baby urge , its not easy to just get rid of it , WE ALL KNOW THAT , even if you have kids , I have to wonderful children , which i am really blessed to have ,and i thank god everyday for them , but as, skybreeze said its just the same pain and agony no matter how many you have ,people always say to me , why arent you happy with what you have , that unsets me as i am , i love them to bits and i remind myself of that everyday , but i understand what you mean  irish dee , and if i could make your wish come true hun i would  
Elaine i think your right about the money thing i would take the kids on a once of a life time hol something always to remember 
Sweetchilli x


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

As sum1 who just had a baby naturally at the grand old age off 44 after nearly a decade of infertility ther was nothing as bad as the feelin of been childless.every1 call my baby the miracle baby.i had a very difficult pregnancy.high bp etc and perhaps wld like another child but unlikely.but just never give up hope or even ifu do it mite happen.it annoys me bout thes ppl.i hav 2 go bk 2 work2 pay for my failed ivfs and we pay for them 2 hav 13 children!but then at least i am showing my son a good work ethic. Berniex


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

I thought it said she wrote books when the children were in bed, they must pay well.

I say good luck to them if they can afford it.


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Congrat be lucky its so nice to here a story like yours


----------

